# Battalion Boxes. The best and the worst?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It's all in the title really,

I know my way around 40k enough to know the Chaos Battalion is only good if you want Beserkers or the Ork one is just Goood.

WHFB, no idea, are there any extremes are they all pretty worth the wonga?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Personally i think they are all pretty good, none really stand out as awesome but i wouldnt be dissapointed by any of them either. i think the DE is my personal favourite 7 warrior sprues,2 corsair sprues and 1 cold ones sprues.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l dislike the WoC one.

it was fine for 7th ed its petty bad in 8th ed though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

WoC one is horrendous for competitivity, and the Marauders are, IMHO, pretty shit models.

Orcs, you're wasted on the Spider Riders, crap models, crap in game, and I'm fairly sure, noone wants to buy them.

That's all I can remember of the top of the noggin.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The dwarf one is not that bad, with 32 warriors, a cannon, and 16 thunderers. It gives peaple a good start. Two of these and a few heros and you are a way.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to agree with the Dark Elf one. Every single model you get in that kit is pretty useful, as compared to others where there are often bad models.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

VC seems totally useless... 20 zombies 10 ghouls 20 skeletons and a corpse cart :S


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

ultor said:


> VC seems totally useless... 20 zombies 10 ghouls 20 skeletons and a corpse cart :S


It was solid for 7th ed when VC's revolved around blocks of sword & board skellies, raised zombies & CC spam for the bounds + upgrade effect.
In 8th however, VC's in general are bottom tier and their battalion is just as craptastically bad...

The 'good' battalions would be (in no particular order);
- dark elves
- lizzies
- brets
- dwarfs
- ogres
- TK's (that's 32 archers + chariots! who cares about the useless cav?!)

The bulk of the others are decent starts to a general 'all comers' or 'friendly' army.

The bad buys are;
- O&G's
- VC's

Cheers!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> - lizzies


Uh, no. Not with the space-wasters that are Saurus Cavalry.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Uh, no. Not with the space-wasters that are Saurus Cavalry.


As mentioned earlier when talking about TK boxset, one unit in a boxset is not enough to justify it being pants.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> As mentioned earlier when talking about TK boxset, one unit in a boxset is not enough to justify it being pants.


Not pants, but merely average. You only get about $4.25 dollars being saved if you take out the Saurus Cavalry, which you'll stop using as soon as you can.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Beastmen Battalion is pretty solid.
every model in there will see use.
get 2 and you have a decent starting force (1l-1.5k)
get three and you're movin on up. 
Conversions are easily done to make lords and shaman.

The one gripe is, the model count is LOW. 40 models totaled. It's not the lowest in game, but our 'trash' fodder unit is only in a group of 10 there.
If they beefed that to 20 ungors, and the existing 20 gors, 10 Bestigors (which are insanely expensive non-battalion)
You're going to be doing a-ok

D-elves have a great battalion. Every unit in there is usable and very solid.

WoC....well, they wasted some space with the hounds. Maruaders need a re-model, but considering the price of them and the warriors, you almost have the cost of the box there. So it''s a great value, not the most handy.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The older battalion boxes as a rule have more models so are the better value wise although some you wouldn't want more than 1 or 2 as the cavalry in them tends to get wasted.
Empire are passable but any set after that is generally inferior to the army box it took over from as there are less models for a higher cost mainly due to the higher cost of standard infantry now and the amount you need to make a viable unit.

The Dwarf set is really good as there is a very low wastage per box even with multiples although the models themselves tend to look dated.

For army building then Ogres offer great value as you can get a decent army with 2 boxes and a bit of greenstuff but the army itself isn't great.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Uh, no. Not with the space-wasters that are Saurus Cavalry.


Heh, beat me to it.



Gromrir Silverblade said:


> As mentioned earlier when talking about TK boxset, one unit in a boxset is not enough to justify it being pants.


But it does make it worse than other ones that have better stuff. 

The ones I like are the dwarf and skaven ones. Although for the Skaven you're probably better off with IoB.


----------

